# Ostarine with an "E" - This SARM a knock off?



## JuiceStain (Nov 28, 2016)

Hey gents looking for some advice here,

I just purchased this bottle of 90 capsule ostErine (MK-2866) from a local supp shop. It's from Bio-Gen innovations which I believe is a new company. Not only is the difference in spelling of ostarine bugging me out but the dosage and contents of supplement facts seems off. 

Serving size: 1 capsule 

[FONT=Helvetica Neue, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif](2S)-3-(4-cyanophenoxy)-N-[4-cyano-3-(trifluoromethyl)phenyl]-2-methylpropanamide) 20mg[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica Neue, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]
N-METHYL-D-ASPARTIC ACID                                                                                         10mg[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica Neue, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]
5a-Hydroxy Laxogenin                                                                                                       20mg[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica Neue, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]
other: gelatin (capsule), maltodextrin, magnesium stearate, silicon dioxide

The typical ingredients I find for Ostarine are (2S)-3-(4-cyanophenoxy)-N-[4-cyano-3-(trifluoromethyl)phenyl]-[/FONT]*2-hydroxy*[FONT=Helvetica Neue, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]-2-methylpropanamide). As you can see the bold [/FONT][FONT=Helvetica Neue, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]2 hydroxy[/FONT][FONT=Helvetica Neue, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif] is not present on my bottle of Ostarine which has me worried it's a fake. Not only this but the normal dose is like 10-30mg and with the directions saying i need three servings a day that would put me far above the recommended limit and cause gyno and other unwanted side effects. Any help would be appreciated as this is my first time taking SARMS. Am i worried over nothing? Should I just listen to the salesman at the store and carry on? Are the name and contents incorrect to get by the FDA? So confused. Thank you for any input and if you need more info feel free to ask.  [/FONT]


----------



## Smb (Jan 3, 2017)

Hi,
Your post is eerily similar to postings I have submitted to a couple of forums. I've purchased this product as well and have all of the same questions. Did you start using the product? I ran it for 6 weeks & I have to say I was impressed with the results. While not expecting to turn into Arnold, I did make noticeable gains in lean muscle & more hardness. No doubt in my mind beyond what I would have done without the product. Strength gains were incredible as well. I've been stuck at the same weight ranges for various lifts forever until I used this product.  I also had a pretty bad shoulder issue that seemed to miraculously go away after about 3 weeks...like 85-90% repaired....a problem that has held me back for several years now. I followed the doseage directions even though I was very hesitant due to safety concerns....somewhat foolish, I know, but I figured there had to be a reason for the higher doseage & the misspelled product name, as well as the missing part of the chemical formula.  I didn't really notice any signs of suppression or any side effects for that matter. I only used Finaplex Black for PCT. I followed PCT with Anafuse for about 4-5 weeks, but I can't say I noticed any effects from that product. 

Anyway, I recently started Ostalean (from EPG) at 25 mg/day. I'm just starting week 2 & I really can't say just yet whether it is "working" or not. I am skeptical as to its legitimacy too...you just never know. It was the 12.5 mg capsules and doseage suggestions of 25 mg per day that made me try Ostalean instead of repeating Bio-Gen Innovation's Osterine, despite the prior positive effects I noticed. It's just that damn 3 / 20mg caps per day that scares me. I'm also taking 10 mg Primevil Labs Super Cardarine. Not sure how much longer I will take Cardarine because it sort of scares me (cancer related studies).... Plus I'm not sure it's even real, as I haven't noticed any endurance effects yet. 

I will say that since starting this stack, I have noticed a dull ache in the upper left quadrant of my abdominal region the last couple of days. It's definitely Gastro-related as I also feel the sensation when I swallow food or liquids...may not be related to the Ostalean at all. Could be my morning coffee combined with my holiday over-indulgences (food, not alcohol). My body may just need a couple of extra days to recover from the holidays.

I hope to see more info on Bio-Gen Innovations. I think it is the old Chem-Tek though. If I knew for sure it was a safe product then I'd give it another shot. I may eventually just try out one or two caps per day & see if it still gives me results. I'm interested in your experience.

Happy New Year!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 3, 2017)

JuiceStain said:


> Hey gents looking for some advice here,
> 
> I just purchased this bottle of 90 capsule ostErine (MK-2866) from a local supp shop. It's from Bio-Gen innovations which I believe is a new company. Not only is the difference in spelling of ostarine bugging me out but the dosage and contents of supplement facts seems off.
> 
> ...



never heard of the company or product, who knows what's in there...good luck!


----------



## JuiceStain (Jan 3, 2017)

i noticed similar results smb but i havent taken a pct, thunk i should?


----------



## Smb (Jan 7, 2017)

Probably can't hurt? The Finaflex Black was suggested to me because it has armistane in it. It supposedly reduces estrogen. I only took 2 capsules before bed each night for 4 weeks. Suggested dose was 2-4 caps/night. Other Ostarine users have said that running Ostarine at more than 4 weeks & at higher doseages requires a real SERM pct.


----------

